# 92s magazines



## cedarhill (Apr 9, 2013)

I have a Beretta 92s coming to my FFL and I am wondering where I can find additional magazines for it?


----------



## Ernest_T (Sep 30, 2012)

cedarhill said:


> I have a Beretta 92s coming to my FFL and I am wondering where I can find additional magazines for it?


Here is one source: *Beretta Mag Beretta 92 Cx4 Storm (with 92/96 Series Mag Well) 9mm * Note the notch on the lower part of the magazine.

Beretta factory magazines for the 92 series should work, since they have notches for both magazine release locations. Some of the older Mec gar magazines have the lower notch also, but I don't know how you would find one. The ones from Midway above only show the notch for the 10 and 15 round magazines, so I would stick with one of those, although it is possible that you may be able to find a 17 or 18 round magazine with the lower notch.

I've also got a 92s, and I have also ordered a 17 round magazine from a source different than the one I posted above. It should be here tomorrow. If it pans out, I'll post that source also.

Other alternative is to modify existing magazines by drilling/dremeling your own notch, but when you can get 15 round magazines for $20, I don't know why you would.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Magazine, 9mm, 15 Round (PB Logo Polymer Floorplate; Marked PB Cal.9 Para) Gun Parts | 1197660 | Numrich Gun Parts


----------



## Ernest_T (Sep 30, 2012)

I just got a factory Beretta 17 round magazine and it did not have the lower notch for the 92S magazine release. So, I'd stay with one of the options above.


----------



## cedarhill (Apr 9, 2013)

I went to a gun show in Pasadena, Tx and acquired 3 magazines made by Beretta. Now I am waiting for my 92S to come in Monday.


----------



## Ernest_T (Sep 30, 2012)

cedarhill said:


> I went to a gun show in Pasadena, Tx and acquired 3 magazines made by Beretta. Now I am waiting for my 92S to come in Monday.


Glad you were able to find some mags. I had ordered a couple of 17 round original factory mags that I found for a very good price in hope that they would work in my 92S. Unfortunately, they lacked the lower notch. It took me about 15 minutes to modify the first mag with a Dremel and less time to do the second. In case any new 92S owners are interested, it is a pretty simple procedure to modify higher capacity mags to work in your 92S if you have a Dremel. If you need any tips or guidance let me know. Here are some photos showing a 17 round modified mag:

Modified Magazine on the Right Next to Magazine that came with the 92S


----------

